# Giving Thanks: Thanksgiving in Canada Oct 11, 2009



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 10, 2009)

Well...I think sometimes it can be hard to see the good within the bad, and sometimes when things aren't 100% right, it's easy to see everything as 100%'wrong' but every Thanksgiving I always make a list of 5 things I'm thankful for.

This year...

1. My fresh start at a better life for myself
2. The (now) better relationship I have with my mom since I moved out
3. My new work environment that is filled with positive energy
4. The volunteer job I have with horseback riding for disabled kids, I'm thankful for being blessed with all my limbs and the ability to help those who don't have them.
5. My friends and close family who remind me everyday that I am worthy of being loved.

What are you thankful for at this time of year?


----------



## Retired (Oct 11, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Canada! and thank you for sharing what you are thankful for, ES!

Although many of us face challenges throughout the year, there are things for which we can be thankful.

I am thankful for good health at this time along with the love of my family.

What are the things for which _you _are thankful this year?


----------



## white page (Oct 11, 2009)

Good thread ES.
I am thankful that I am here, able to give thanks.
For all the good people I have had the privelege to meet.
For this beautiful planet we live on.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 11, 2009)

I am thankful my twin is well and home
I am thankful my daughter is in hospital getting help she needs fromprofessionals
i am thankful for my son and husband who i care for deeply
i am thankful my mother cancer is in remission
i am thankful for a career that allows me to help others 
i am grateful for this site and all the people on it without sites like this many would be lost.


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 11, 2009)

oodle:I am thankful that I still have my dog, Tina, and she is reasonably healthy for her age.
I am thankful for food in my fridge and a roof over my head.
I am thankful to my sister (even though she drives me nuts) for bringing me to BC.
I am thankful that I had the strength to quit using drugs.

I am thankful I found this forum.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 11, 2009)

Do most Canadians celebrate the holiday with family today or the 12th (the actual date)?


----------



## Retired (Oct 11, 2009)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Do most Canadians celebrate the holiday with family today or the 12th (the actual date)?



It varies, and is not as rigid as it is in the U.S. where Thanksgiving is always celebrated on the actual day, perhaps because in Canada it occurs on a Monday, allowing flexibility.

I know families who have gotten together today (Sunday) while others, like the dinner we will be attending, will be tomorrow, the actual day.

When you're really lucky and have a really big turkey, you can celebrate on Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday......sandwiches, soup, fricasee, sanwiches...sandwiches...:2thumbs:


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 11, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Do most Canadians celebrate the holiday with family today or the 12th (the actual date)?



In my experience, most Canadians celebrate today with a nice turkey or ham dinner, and football.  Tomorrow, we lay around and eat leftovers.

I am supposed to go to my nieces tomorrow for dinner.  I'll see how I feel.

:canadian:


----------



## Banned (Oct 11, 2009)

We celebrated today, but up until about 10pm last night couldn't decide whether to have it today or tomorrow.  We had a quiet Thanksgiving, with just the five of us (my mom, her hubby, me, and the two dogs, who also got a turkey dinner with all the fixins).

I didn't even get dressed today...still in my PJs, so we are *very* low key.  I don't do family gatherings where people get all dressed up.  *Way* out of my comfort zone.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 11, 2009)

I celebrate it tomorrow just small gathering me my husband, sister and my son and his wife.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Oct 12, 2009)

These are all great responses! It's nice to hear all the things you are thankful for.
I find that sometimes my negative thinking gets the best of me, so I'm even more thankful for holidays like thanksgiving that remind me to physically write a list and put it on my fridge of my 5 things I'm thankful for...A good reminder for those times when you feel low and you need that "Oh ya!" Kick in the butt  

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

And as for the date... I agree it varies from family to family. This year I've been blessed with being invited to two thanksgiving dinners, one sunday and one on monday. It's made my move a little bit easier, it's nice to know that there are nice, genuine people that are willing to help you fit in! So - I guess I am ALSO thankful for being sent nice new friends who are going out of their way to help me fit in to this new city!


----------

